# Healthcare Reform



## JimE (Dec 30, 2009)

I just heard that congress has voted to opt out of the new healthcare reform and continue to receive their 100% no out of pocket coverage thanks to our tax dollars.  Time to clean house folks.....gotta get your friends and relatives and co-worker educated. If you are from Nebraska you're ok, their guy was the last hold out vote, now we get to pay their medicare shortfalls.  Pretty nice of us huh?


----------



## C Nash (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

I'm with you Jim. Seems as though our goverments answer to everything is let the working people pay for it all so we can sit on our hinnes and do nothing, :angry:  If all business were run like goverment we would be in terrible shape.  If they hold an office now vote them out.  As long as the system is like it is only the rich can run for office and get elected.  So there goes any kind of common sense that the working man/woman could provide.  Need to get overalls and long dresses back running our country.  Having said all this yes, I still think we have the best country to live in but sure looks like we are sinking fast.


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Since when has this congress and Prez has stuck to what they was campaigning on. O just sign a bill giving his pet states more pork, the thing he promise he would NOT do if it is attacked to the defense bill// Just another lie on the demoRATS


----------



## Triple E (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

You have to get involved with or at least listen to the Tea Party.  The rich are scared of us because their money will not buy us anymore.  We have good and caring politicians out there that really care.  My Congress Woman, Kathy Mc Morris-Rogers, is one of them.  I never have to worry how she will vote.  I know she is not the only one out there.  Like I said.  We have the people who do not have the money to spread their name around and are truly full blooded Americans.  The Media will not help give you honest answers so we need to get our answer from other sources.  So while I have the chance, I will put a plug in for the Tea Party.  As long as the rich run our country we will have a corrupt country.  I love the United States of America not the United States of Great Britain.  Ps.  I voted for Ron Paul.     


 :8ball:


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Steve, i understand ,, we have 2 congress people here ,, that did all they could  to throw a wrench in all this whole healthcare thing ,, but it only dented the machine ,, but i am with u on all of it  :approve:  :approve:  :approve:    
What is next ??? being told where and when we can use our rv's ???        :angry:


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

I am sure Al Gore is flying around in his private jet or taking a cruise on his private yacht while thinking of a way to stop us.   :disapprove:   You don't want to have an oil slick on our roads.      However, in the sky or in the water it is OK.   :clown: 



 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform



Hey, wait a bit. I've been working and striving all my life to be a member of "the rich"! Using this phrase in your argument sounds like propaganda.

It isn't "the rich" that's the problem, it IS certain members of an elite group that crave power over others for their self-interest. (Perhaps that is what you meant.)


We need "the rich" to provide the capital that this country runs on.

Our problem right now is that we are running "the rich" out of here in droves by shifting the tax burden to them. 

Remember that 40% of the population don't pay anything to support this government boondoggle. Most of us fit into the 55% that pay SOMETHING into this machine, but the 5% that remain pay MOST of the money to keep this beast operating. 

There's nothing worse than a country that contains only 'peasants'. Nobody has anywhere to go. 




> Triple E - 12/30/2009  8:09 PM ...  As long as the rich run our country we will have a corrupt country....


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Yes you are right Tex.  I did word that wrong.  I have never worked for a poor man.  Give me a while and I will reword this.  I am not as good putting words together like you are.     I have to admit.  You do a have a talent.      


 :8ball:


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

We're on the same page, Steve.

If we can just convince folks that voted for those that are causing us these problems, if we can just convince them that it's better for us all as a country to vote them out.


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Very well said.  Thank you.    



 :8ball:


----------



## protectRV (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Can we vote people out of the media also? The poor people that watch the evening news get told how great the president and his cronies are doing. How he (name withheld on purpose) inherited this mess from G.W. and how much worse it would be if the things he implemented were not working. Remember he saved several hundreds of thousands of jobs.(How they determined this I have no idea) It just seems anyone who speaks out gets crucified. Remember Joe the Plumber? These media folks have to go. I wonder how we can make that happen? Kelly ;~)


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Good point Kelly, I just hope that MOST of us will remember  when it come to vote again. I also hope we can convince those who vote wrong in the last election  are  convinced they made a mistake and vote the right way this time. I am thinking TEA PARTY, PARTY on the ballot this time, and I am a register REPUBLICAN.  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## Triple E (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Obama did save thousands of jobs.  In the government work force.  No where else.  Per Glenn Beck last year there was only one person in the DOT that made over $170,000.00 per year.  This year there are more then 1400 DOT employees that make that amount.   :disapprove:  :evil:  :dead:   Can't help but wonder what is going on in the other department. :bleh: 


 :8ball:


----------



## protectRV (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Is there an online application for the DOT? I would settle for 150,000/ year, as long as I don't have to use government health care. Yuck!;~) Kelly


----------



## H2H1 (Dec 31, 2009)

Re: Healthcare Reform

As a retired Government employee, I can sure you I never saw that kind of money. And I worked in the DoPS. And was #3 from the top out of 76 personnel. Now I am NOT saying I wouldn't take it, just let them call and ask and I would go back for that kind of pay. GREEDY NO,,, CAPITALIST YES. :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:  :laugh:


----------



## frederick (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Hi

I'm also a member of the Tea Party.  We have our gatherings
here in the Tri-Cities, Wa. State.  I didn't realize that there were so 
many conservitives in the RV forum.  

One  reason I bought my 2000 Flair was that in case this country goes 
under in the next few years I will have a temp. place to live until I figure 
out what to do or where to go.  I wonder if anyone else has the same 
thought?  

Fred Rubio from Pasco, Wa.


----------



## Triple E (Jul 8, 2010)

Re: Healthcare Reform

Last winter my wife was saying we should sell the RV.  I told her that we own the RV free and clear and that it could become our only home in the near future so we better keep it.  We might not have any gas for it but at least we would have a roof over our heads.

Hey Fred, is it getting hot in the Tri-City's yet?  I used to live in Richland for a few years.  Worked at "WHOOPS 2".


----------

